
Ask HN: Are there any good programming books to listen to? - FailMore
I&#x27;m a fairly basic programmer, so looking for conceptual CS ideas that would help me better understand the web&#x2F;computers.<p>Are there any good titles that don&#x27;t need me to read code so I can listen to them on audible?
======
punknight
When I think of a basic programming book, I think of references to a certain
language or tool. If that is what you are looking for, then I wouldn't suggest
reading or listening to a programming book without a computer open. If you
have a certain understanding of the big picture, then there are some really
good seminars out there. I love the "Uncle Bob" lectures on Youtube.

